# commission stream!!!



## plutopias (Jan 6, 2018)

okay so uhhh im streaming! i wasnt sure where to post it so i figured link share works.
Picarto.TV - plutopias' Channel 

uhmmmmm okay!!!! heres to hoping this goes well haha


----------



## plutopias (Jan 7, 2018)

so todayyyy its a commission stream. itll start in about 5 minutes!

you can get commissions for cheap during my streams soooo


----------



## plutopias (Jan 7, 2018)

imm...streaming again! ill do sketches for 2 to 5 dollars, full pieces for 15 to 20


----------



## plutopias (Jan 20, 2018)

Picarto.TV - plutopias' Channel
streaming again!


----------

